# xdoclet Bug?



## noFreak (20. Okt 2006)

Hi, baue mir mit Eclipse3.2 + WTP +JBOSS IDE EJB's welchen durch xDoclet automatisiert alle nötigen Interfaces und auch die ejb-jar.xml,jboss.xml usw. erstellt werden. Jetzt möchte ich in mit
	
	
	
	





```
for (AnwenderLocal object : col) {
				...
			}
```
durch eine Collection (col) Iterieren.
xDoclet meckert hier aber folgendermassen

init:
ejbdoclet:
[ejbdoclet] (XDocletMain.start                   47  ) Running <deploymentdescriptor/>
[ejbdoclet] Generating EJB deployment descriptor (ejb-jar.xml).
[ejbdoclet] Error parsing File C:\java***SessionBean.java:Encountered ":" at line 266, column 51.
[ejbdoclet] Was expecting one of:
[ejbdoclet] "[" ...
[ejbdoclet] ";" ...
[ejbdoclet] "," ...
...

Genau das gleiche passiert wenn ich bei einer List oder Collection mit "<" den enthaltenen Datentyp angeben möchte, nur 
das dann halt wegen dem "<" gemeckert wird.

Wüsste jemand woran das liegen könnte?
Bzw. eigentlich sollten durch Xdoclet Java Funktionalitäten ja in keinster Weise eingeschränkt werden, so wie es hier der Fall ist.


----------



## bronks (20. Okt 2006)

Du kannst den Luxus von Java 5 nicht in J2EE 1.4 genießen. Da macht XDoclet einfach Probleme.


----------



## noFreak (22. Okt 2006)

Ernsthaft? Wow, das ist ja fast nicht tragbar, wenn Entwicklungstools java 5 einschränken...naja, gibt es denn nicht irgendwie eine möglichkeit, Xdoclet zur mitarbeit zu überreden?


----------



## bronks (22. Okt 2006)

noFreak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ernsthaft? Wow, das ist ja fast nicht tragbar, wenn Entwicklungstools java 5 einschränken...naja, gibt es denn nicht irgendwie eine möglichkeit, Xdoclet zur mitarbeit zu überreden?


So wie ich das oben in Deinem Codeschnipsel sehe geht es um J2EE 1.4 oder kleiner. Java 5 sollte man damit nicht kombinieren, da auch viele bedeutende Server nicht auf der Java 5 laufen. Da fällt man früher oder später auf die Nase.


----------



## noFreak (24. Okt 2006)

hmmm...irgendwie verstehe ich den zusammenhang vom letzten post und meinem Problem nicht...

Es ist doch so, dass java 5 abwärtskompatibel ist, oder? Wäre zumindest meine Vermutung.Da ich Java 5 laufen hab sollte ja egal sein, seit wann z.B. notationen aus meinem Codeschnippsel von Java unterstützt werden. Ich arbeite mim JBoss 4.0.4, welcher sogar Java 5 vorraussetzt bzw auf JRE 1.5 läuft.

Soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe ist XDoclet ein Enticklungstool, welches nicht von JEE Spezifiziert wird, sondern lediglich dazu dient, JEE Komponenten leichter zu entwickeln...oder hab ich da was völlig falsch verstanden?

Deshalb kann ich der Aussage 



> So wie ich das oben in Deinem Codeschnipsel sehe geht es um J2EE 1.4 oder kleiner. Java 5 sollte man damit nicht kombinieren, da auch viele bedeutende Server nicht auf der Java 5 laufen.



nicht so ganz folgen...


----------



## bronks (25. Okt 2006)

Anders gesagt: J2EE 1.4 wird mit Java 1.4 gefahren. Darauf ist XDoclet ausgelegt. 

Java 5 ist kaum von einem Unternehmen freigegeben. Viele bedeutende Unternehmen in DE haben erst dieses Jahr Java 1.4  freigegeben. Wenn einmal auf einem Server Java 5 und evlt. der o.g. JBoss 4 eingesetzt werden soll, dann sicher nicht mit J2EE 1.4.


----------

